# Diablo 3: Fehler 37 nervt Spieler - Neue Fehler 33, 3004, 3006, 3007, 24000 und 32400



## SimonFistrich (16. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Fehler 37 nervt Spieler - Neue Fehler 33, 3004, 3006, 3007, 24000 und 32400* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Fehler 37 nervt Spieler - Neue Fehler 33, 3004, 3006, 3007, 24000 und 32400


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (16. Mai 2012)

Und genau das ist der Grund, warum ein Singleplayerspiel kein "Always On" Schutz haben sollte.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (16. Mai 2012)

Das kommt davon, dass man für jeden Scheiss uns sei er noch so unwichtig eine Verbindung zum Internet haben muss.

Ich mache jedenfalls drei Kreuze, dass ich mir das Theater durch einen Kauf nicht angetan habe.


----------



## Tut_Ench (16. Mai 2012)

Tja, dann trifft es ja auf Diablo nicht zu, denn das ist kein Singleplayerspiel.

Man kann es zwar alleine spielen, aber es ist aufgelegt auf kooperativen Multiplayer


----------



## Rabowke (16. Mai 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Tja, dann trifft es ja auf Diablo nicht zu, denn das ist kein Singleplayerspiel.
> Man kann es zwar alleine spielen, aber es ist aufgelegt auf kooperativen Multiplayer


Ich kanns nicht mehr lesen.
Es ist doch bitte mir überlassen, wie ich ein Spiel nutze. Selbstverständlich ist Diablo 3 ein SP Spiel.


----------



## N7ghty (16. Mai 2012)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Grund, warum ein Singleplayerspiel kein "Always On" Schutz haben sollte.


 In deinen Augen ist Starcraft 2 und Warcraft 3 wohl auch ein SP-Titel, oder?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht mehr lesen.
> Es ist doch bitte mir überlassen, wie ich ein Spiel nutze. Selbstverständlich ist Diablo 3 ein SP Spiel.


 So ganz verstehe ich das auch nicht.
Ich bin zwar kein eingeschworener Fan, so wie all jene, die seit Jahren auf den Titel warten, aber nachdem ich nun ein paar Stunden im Spiel verbracht habe und sowohl alleine, als auch im MP gespielt habe, kann ich durchaus sagen, dass es in jedem Modus Spaß macht und gut spielbar ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht mehr lesen.
> Es ist doch bitte mir überlassen, wie ich ein Spiel nutze. Selbstverständlich ist Diablo 3 ein SP Spiel.


 Wenn man es allein durchspielen kann, seh ich das auch so. Und das kann man.


----------



## MarauderShields (16. Mai 2012)

Klar ist es auch ein SP spiel, kapier auch nicht warum der SP plöztlich nix mehr wert sein soll nur weil es auch MP hat. Es bietet jedenfalls sehr viel mehr SP-Content als so manch anderes Spiel auf dem Markt.


----------



## N7ghty (16. Mai 2012)

MarauderShields schrieb:


> Klar ist es auch ein SP spiel, kapier auch nicht warum der SP plöztlich nix mehr wert sein soll nur weil es auch MP hat. Es bietet jedenfalls sehr viel mehr SP-Content als so manch anderes Spiel auf dem Markt.


 Ja, aber im MP kannst du alles machen, was du auch im SP kannst, aber nicht umgekehrt.  Von daher ist der MP hier höher anzusiedeln, aber im SP macht es immer noch mehr Spaß als die meisten Spiele.

Ich finds auch ärgerlich, dass mans nur online spielen kann, aber warum einige da jetzt ein riesen Drama draus machen, versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte D2 auch zig mal durchgespielt im SP und kein einziges mal MP. Im SP immer wieder neue Charaktere usw., und da die Level ja per Zufall aufgabaut werden, gab es auch nie Langeweile beim Wegfinden. Dazu noch natürlich die zufälligen Items - das ist dann alles nochmal was anderes als wenn zB das "Schwert des Klingenputzens" IMMER in der Ruine hinter dem Bauernhof unter der Treppe zu finden ist...  

Wegen der Fehler: gestern bin ich immer mit Fehler 3007 aus dem Spiel geflogen, und zwar wirklich alle 30 bis 180 Sekunden. Außerdem ist mein Charakter und mein Banner im Auswahlschirm oft einfach weg bzw. das Banner nur ein Standardbanner. Gestern bzw besser gesagt: heute Nacht konnte ich dann zum ersten Mal rel lange am Stück spielen, und zwar die Mission, wo man mit Leah die Kathedrale finden soll, im Keller einer Hütte dann was findet und dann alleine durch die Kathedrale geht - da konnte ich spielen, bis ich Cain gefunden hatte - dann wieder Fehler 3007. Mal schauen, wie es heute sein wird...


----------



## Rabowke (16. Mai 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> [...]Ich finds auch ärgerlich, dass mans nur online spielen kann, aber warum einige da jetzt ein riesen Drama draus machen, versteh ich nicht.


Mich betrifft es ja noch nicht, aber das Leute, die sich das Spiel für 50 EUR gekauft haben nicht glücklich sind, wenn sie zu Zeiten, wo "normale" Berufstätige eben so spielen ( können ), dazu nicht in der Lage sind.

Ich bin nachwievor der Meinung, dass man lediglich den MP ans Battlenet hätte binden sollen und SP halt "komplett" Offline.

Damit wären viele Probleme wohl erst garnicht entstanden, wie überforderte Server etc.pp.


----------



## MarauderShields (16. Mai 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Ja, aber im MP kannst du alles machen, was du auch im SP kannst, aber nicht umgekehrt.  Von daher ist der MP hier höher anzusiedeln, aber im SP macht es immer noch mehr Spaß als die meisten Spiele.
> 
> Ich finds auch ärgerlich, dass mans nur online spielen kann, aber warum einige da jetzt ein riesen Drama draus machen, versteh ich nicht.


Ich stimme durchaus zu das der MP der gewichtigere Teil des ganzen Packet Diablo 3 ist, aber selbst wenn der SP nur eine ganz kleine, popelige randerscheinung wäre hätte trotzdem immernoch ordentlich zu funktionieren. 

Das eine Problem mit always Online ist halt dass dann eben das passieren kann das man gar nicht erst spielen kann, wenn man SP spielen will ist hier die Tolleranzgrenze allgemein wohl auch niedriger als etwa bei einem MMO. Ich gehe allerdings schon davon aus dass das Problem nicht mehr allzulange da sein sollte und dann hat sich das. 
Dann kommt noch hinzu das ich wenn ich SP spiele bei Dialbo 3 auch schonmal Lags kriege, eher selten, kann aber vorkommen. Und lags wenn man SP spielt ist nur schwer zu tollerieren. Wenn man schon DRM für SP einbaut muss man halt schon dafür sorgen dass man das DRM nicht bemerkt und alles reibungslos verläuft. 
Und dann wärs halt für den einen oder anderen auch ganz schön gewesen Diablo 3 auch einfach mal auf dem Laptop zu Installieren um in längeren Zugfahrten oder dergleichen zu zocken, wo man dann halt ganz gern auch mal kein Internet hat. 

Im Endeffekt ist DRM bei SP Games vor allem auch ein Restriktion, eingeführt um Piraterie zu bekämpfen zu lasten desjenigen der sein ehrlich verdientes Geld dafür ausgiebt. Und wie Online-Passe, Day One DLC, DLC schon auf der Disc und was es alles da draussen alles gibt ist DRM ein Teil eines Problem der einzeln vielleicht etwas weniger negativ aufallen würde. 
Es geht denke ich auch vielen nicht wirklich ums Geld oder sonstwas, sondern darum wie man sich von Publisher behandelt fühlt und das halt so langsam ein Punkt erreicht ist wo man echt die Schnauze voll halt. Man sollte das Always On von Diablo 3 vielleicht viel mehr als ein Teil eines grösseren Problems ansehen anstatt für sich isoliert. Es ist ein allgemeines Problem vieler Gamer mit der Branche.


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mich betrifft es ja noch nicht, aber das Leute, die sich das Spiel für 50 EUR gekauft haben nicht glücklich sind, wenn sie zu Zeiten, wo "normale" Berufstätige eben so spielen ( können ), dazu nicht in der Lage sind.
> 
> Ich bin nachwievor der Meinung, dass man lediglich den MP ans Battlenet hätte binden sollen und SP halt "komplett" Offline.
> 
> Damit wären viele Probleme wohl erst garnicht entstanden, wie überforderte Server etc.pp.



Ein Grund ich hier noch nicht gelesen habe....(hab auch nicht alles verfolgt)

SP Spiele sind grundsätzlich schnell Crackbar. Also ist es im Edneffekt unser eigenes tun warum es so ist wie jetzt.


----------



## Elbart (16. Mai 2012)

Das kommt davon, wenn man das halbe Singleplayer-Spiel auf Server auslagert. 
"Massively Online Singleplayer", ne echte Innovation!


----------



## N7ghty (16. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ein Grund ich hier noch nicht gelesen habe....(hab auch nicht alles verfolgt)
> 
> SP Spiele sind grundsätzlich schnell Crackbar. Also ist es im Edneffekt unser eigenes tun warum es so ist wie jetzt.


 Naja, du musst auch mal betrachten, wieso SC2 einen Offline-Modus hat und D3 nicht.
Das liegt wohl daran, dass du bei einem Offline-Modus in D3 deinen Charakter, den du offline gespielt hast, nicht online nehmen könntest. Blizzard geht rigoros gegen Cheater vor. Und hier haben sie wohl abgewägt und sich dafür entschieden, dass die Spieler immer online sein müssen, um die Community besser zusammenzubringen.
Piraterie kann ein Grund sein, aber eigentlich hatte noch kein Spiel, das einen richtig guten MP hat, ein Piraterie-Problem. (Deshalb hatte ja Crysis 2 auch ein Problem mit Piraten  )


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Naja, du musst auch mal betrachten, wieso SC2 einen Offline-Modus hat und D3 nicht.
> Das liegt wohl daran, dass du bei einem Offline-Modus in D3 deinen Charakter, den du offline gespielt hast, nicht online nehmen könntest. Blizzard geht rigoros gegen Cheater vor. Und hier haben sie wohl abgewägt und sich dafür entschieden, dass die Spieler immer online sein müssen, um die Community besser zusammenzubringen.
> Piraterie kann ein Grund sein, aber eigentlich hatte noch kein Spiel, das einen richtig guten MP hat, ein Piraterie-Problem. (Deshalb hatte ja Crysis 2 auch ein Problem mit Piraten  )


 

Ja, gegen Cheater war auch der erste Grund dwen ich genannt hatte (anderer D3 thread) da SP und MP total vereint werden. Ein zweiter ist eben auch daß ein MMO der beste Kopierschutz ist.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Mai 2012)

Nur ist eben Diablo 3 kein MMO. 
Wenn ich mir ein MMO kaufe, dann *weiß* ich, dass ich always on sein muss. Aber doch bitte nicht bei einem SP Spiel.
Meiner Meinung nach wäre eine strikte Trennung von SP, Offline und MP, Online, ohne Probleme machbar gewesen und hätte Blizzard viel Stress und dämliche Kommentare erspart.

Da ich D3 noch nicht installiert habe: wie läuft es jetzt mit den Charakteren? Kann ich allein im SP Spielen und mit dem gleichen Char Koop mit einem Kumpel?

Müssen wir dann den gleichen Schwierigkeitsgrad spielen, also wenn ich im SP auf Einfach spiele, im MP aber auf Schwer? Ist das möglich?

Wie siehts mit dem Loot aus? Ist der variabel wie bei WoW mit Normal / Hero Mode? Fragen über fragen ...


----------



## Tut_Ench (16. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht mehr lesen.
> Es ist doch bitte mir überlassen, wie ich ein Spiel nutze. Selbstverständlich ist Diablo 3 ein SP Spiel.


 
Wie du ein Spiel nutzt ist selbstverständlich ganz alleine dir (dem Spieler) überlassen, aber das ändert nichts an dem vom Entwickler definierten Spielkonzept.

Nur weil ich z.B. WoW alleine spiele und der Meinung bin, dass das ein Singleplayerspiel ist, rechtfertigt das nicht, dass ich mich beim Entwickler darüber beschweren kann, warum es einen Onlinezwang hat. Im Falle von WoW ist der Vergleich natürlich etwas weit hergeholt, aber so ist es nunmal.
Left 4 Dead wäre ein naheliegenderer Vergleich, es ist ein Koop-basiertes Spiel, was man selbstverständlich auch alleine Spielen kann, aber das macht es noch lange nicht zu einem Singleplayerspiel.


Diablo 3 war nie ein Singleplayerspiel, ist kein Singleplayerspiel und wird nie ein Singleplayerspiel sein, es ist seit der allerersten Entwiklerminute, als die Konzepte entstanden sind, als kooperatives Multiplayerspiel ausgelegt worden und nichts anderes.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Mai 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Wie du ein Spiel nutzt ist selbstverständlich ganz alleine dir (dem Spieler) überlassen, aber das ändert nichts an dem vom Entwickler definierten Spielkonzept.


Das ist richtig, nur muss das vom Entwickler definierte Spielkonzept eben nicht perfekt oder zu 100% durchdacht sein, geschweige technisch sauber umgesetzt.

Wenn es keine Probleme gäbe, würden sich vllt. soviele Leute nicht darüber 'auskotzen'. Übrigens, darf ich fragen woher du dein Wissen hast, dass Diablo 3 nie ein Singleplayerspiel ist, war und auch nie eines sein wird? 

Man brauch sich nur Diablo 1 und 2 anschauen, soviel hat sich in Diablo 3 nicht verändert und ich hab beide Spiele Offline und im SP beendet, hatte meinen Spass und versteh die Welt nicht mehr, warum mir Blizzard einen 'always on' Modus aufs Auge drückt. 

Ich wiederhole mich an der Stelle: wäre es technisch sauber umgesetzt und als Konzept durchdacht, würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht so reden.


----------



## Tut_Ench (16. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Probleme gäbe, würden sich vllt. soviele Leute nicht darüber 'auskotzen'. Übrigens, darf ich fragen woher du dein Wissen hast, dass Diablo 3 nie ein Singleplayerspiel ist, war und auch nie eines sein wird?


 
Dann such doch mal einen reinen Singleplayermodus in Diablo 3. 
Diablo 1 und 2 hatten beide einen Singleplayer, in dem man völlig abgeschottet für sich alleine spielen konnte.

Diablo 3 hat das nicht mehr, man kann das Spiel starten und losspielen und jederzeit kann jeder von der eigenen Freundesliste ins Spiel reinhüpfen und mitspielen (oder eben umgekehrt). Den klassischen Singleplayer gibt es hier nicht!
Das gesamte Konzept ist voll auf Multiplayer ausgelegt.

Wenn man trotzdem ganz alleine für sich spielt, ok, aber ein Signleplayerspiel wird aus Diablo 3 trotzem nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Mai 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Wenn man trotzdem ganz alleine für sich spielt, ok, aber ein Signleplayerspiel wird aus Diablo 3 trotzem nicht.


Wobei das wohl Definitionssache ist, oder? 
Gibt es Gebiete, Dungeons oder was auch immer, die ich alleine *nicht* schaffe? Gibt es Aufgaben oder ähnliche Dinge, die ich nur in einer Gruppe erreicht?

Ich hab Diablo 3 noch nicht installiert, darum muss ich mal "so blöd" fragen.  

Wenn die obigen Punkte nicht erfüllt werden, ich also Diablo 3 komplett alleine zu 100% durchspielen kann, dann ist Diablo 3 für mich schon ein Singleplayerspiel mit einer, wie groß auch immer, enthaltenen Multiplayerkomponente.

Hier schließt sich der Kreis zu SWToR oder WoW: dort wird mir, als SP Spieler, Inhalt vorenthalten, den ich nur in einer Gruppe ( zwei oder mehr ) sehe. 

Seien es Gruppenquests zu zweit, dritt oder mehr, seien es Dungeons zu fünft oder Raids zu 10, 15 oder 20 ( früher mal 40 -.-' ). Bei solchen Spielen, MMO, weiß man als Käufer was einen erwartet ... aber bei Diablo 3? 

Das ist jedenfalls meine zarte Sicht der Dinge ...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Mai 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Diablo 3 hat das nicht mehr, man kann das Spiel starten und losspielen und jederzeit kann jeder von der eigenen Freundesliste ins Spiel reinhüpfen und mitspielen (oder eben umgekehrt). Den klassischen Singleplayer gibt es hier nicht!
> Das gesamte Konzept ist voll auf Multiplayer ausgelegt.


 
Ich weiß, das ist nun Korinthenkackerei, aber diese Funktion kann man abstellen, so dass auch Freunde nur mit Einladung in mein Spiel hüpfen können.

Also ist es im Grunde genommen so: man könnte das Spiel ganz klassisch alleine durchspielen, müsste dafür eigentlich nicht immer online sein, ist es nun aber.
Ich schreibe das ganz wertungsfrei, da ich es auch nett finde, bei Unklarheiten sofort einen Freund anzuchatten, der mir einen Tipp gibt.


----------

